# Tax Write Offs



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

I sub for a friend and this year I use one of his trucks but would like to get my own truck and plow for next year. If I bought a truck and plow could I write those off even though I don't have my own business?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You'll have to file Schedule C in order to claim business expenses. The obvious answer to your question is "No", but actually you ARE in business if you get compensation for goods or services (which you are). Not paying taxes on income from plowing is called "Tax Evasion".


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

if your buddy 1099s you i think you can right of the plow spreader and i think intrest on a truck.You would be considered a indapendant contractor


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Your not a "sub" for him your employed by him using his equipment and probably paid by the hour. He should be paying payroll tax and workers comp for you.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

its not illigal if you dont get caught


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yes, Basically,... you should be receiving a W-2 from him.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

a guy i mowed for had us as subs so we got 1099s and he took the insurance out of r checks and we had to pay taxs on the money we got. thou enless u start ur own company i dont think u could write them off. but ask ur tax guy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ZoomByU;505859 said:


> I sub for a friend and this year I use one of his trucks but would like to get my own truck and plow for next year. If I bought a truck and plow could I write those off even though I don't have my own business?


1. You are/were not a sub-contractor.
"even though I don't have my own business"
no business = no sub

2. You are an employee. You would get a W2 not a 1099.

3. What do you think you are writing off?

4. Organize your business. 
Then sell your equipment to it or have your business buy it's equipment.

5. call a C.P.A.

6. keep all your receipts and give them to your tax person as at this point it is better to pay someone to do it than to try to do it your self.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yes you can write them off on taxes. as long as your 1099. and pay taxes on the extra income. i use actual reciepts and deprection on each item. both trucks. plows etc. plus fuel.plus with me working out of town. i always have some screwed up taxes. and my tax guy has no problem with them. and i normally break pretty even not getting much back but not owing much(damn state tax i always owe something-cause i work out of state) lets just say this year was really good tax wise to me. thankfully. i get a return.. wow.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

I will be receiving a 1099 from him and will probably start my own business in order to write these items off for next year.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Even the big guys try this but Fed Ex is soon finding out how costly it can be.

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Taxes/CutYourTaxes/AreYouPayingYourBosssTaxes.aspx


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That could have avoided if someone read the IRS's site .
http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=99921,00.html

Don't get so defensive theres is nothing wrong with being an employee.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

hammerstein;523350 said:


> Even the big guys try this but Fed Ex is soon finding out how costly it can be.
> http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Taxes/CutYourTaxes/AreYouPayingYourBosssTaxes.aspx


I work for FedEx and that article has many wrong statements, don't always believe was you read on the interwebs.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

If you get a 1099 you are a business and can write off the plow /truck if used for business.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

if you got a 1099, count everything that is used for plowing, like many of the guys are saying. I just did mine and gave them prices on everything, lights, repair labor, parts, fuel, salt, insurance, receipts,cards, signs, carharts..everything and what my guy asked with each item was if it was 100% for plowing or not and then he will depreciate it across time as I go. Then you also would give your tax guy a record of your income so you can pay state and federal on that.......the moral of the story here is keep track of everything out and everything in.....it is way easier then faking it or getting caught later and paying it and fines.

If you got a W2 then you don't have anything to write off; unless your employer REQUIRED you to purchase something that you were NOT reimbursed for

I could be wrong but that is my .02 IMHO If I got it wrong or wrote it wrong somebody here with more experience will explain it better for both of us.

Good luck and keep track.

Good luck and keep track


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Contractros "sub" their friends and others because they are lazy. 95% of the people driveing other peoples trucks to plow snow are employees and should get w-2's and everything that goes along with it.

Contractors, snow plowing business owner's in this case, should be taking out taxes, paying in their share of the taxes, paying workman's comp, and liability insurance for all these "subs" they have because they are not subs.

You are only a sub if you have atleast a DBA, your own equipment, and are told WHAT to do and not HOW to do it. You then get a 1099 and are responsiable for your income taxes and deductions for equipment, etc.

The link SnoFarmer put up: http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/...=99921,00.html should be read by everyone that gets a 1099 or worse yet, cash under the table.

I have a friend that "subs" for a well known lawn and snow company in the area. He gets $10 an hour and a 1099 at the end of the year. I told him he is getting screwed and would be even worse if someone got hurt on one of his jobs. He will be EMPLOYED by me next season.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

get him to 1099 u and then u can write off a lot of ****...truck payment, plow, truck parts, gas, boots, cloths.....just an idea


----------

